
Ask HN: Chrome Extensions for Mobile? - CommanderData
I understand there were genuine technical challenges preventing Chrome mobile having Extensions years back.<p>But as processing power and battery life has improved, and Chrome for mobile has matured. I can&#x27;t think of many other reasons we don&#x27;t have Chrome Mobile extensions. Browsing on my mobile I often stop to think how useful xxx extension would be right now. Yes, there&#x27;s room for extensions to be abused and possible smaller UI technical hurdles, but that aside. Can anyone else think of other reasons Extensions are not available on Chrome mobile yet?<p>An older discussion 12 months back, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14596515. Maybe not a conspiracy, Ad blocking could be genuine fear for Google, I don&#x27;t think it&#x27;s an influence though.<p>Firefox Mobile has extensions, why doesn&#x27;t Google Chrome?
======
schappim
Yeah, a few years ago I would have said it was a function of performance / low
percentage of market who used extensions.

Solutions extensions previously provided are slowly being incorporated into
the core browser. Example would be Web USB/BLE support.

I too would like to see Chrome Extensions for Mobile!

------
smt88
I don't know the reasoning, but if you want ad-blocking with mobile Chrome,
you should try Brave. It uses the same rendering engine.

